# EMDR Experiences and Ideas



## klmnop (Jan 12, 2013)

So my therapist wants to try EMDR as part of my therapy. I'm not entirely sure how I feel about EMDR's legitimacy, especially for SA, but right now I'm willing to try it and go into it with a positive mindset.
My therapist wants me to think of some specific feelings and/or events I want to focus on during each session.
Can anyone who's tried EMDR, preferably with some benefit, tell me about your experience? And, if you don't mind, share some of the very specific issues you worked on that you felt were helped by it? It might help me brainstorm some ideas, since my SA isn't related to one or a few big traumatic events that stick out and, ya know, "holy **** people are scary" seems a little too broad and probably not what she was looking for.


----------



## drpjl (Jul 28, 2012)

EMDR therapy is terrific for social anxiety!

You must not know HOW legitimate it is. The World Health Organization has published Guidelines for the management of conditions that are specifically related to stress. Trauma-focused CBT and EMDR are the only psychotherapies recommended for children, adolescents and adults with PTSD. “Like CBT with a trauma focus, EMDR therapy aims to reduce subjective distress and strengthen adaptive cognitions related to the traumatic event. Eye movement desensitization and reprocessing (EMDR): This therapy is based on the idea that negative thoughts, feelings and behaviours are the result of unprocessed memories. The treatment involves standardized procedures that include focusing simultaneously on (a) spontaneous associations of traumatic images, thoughts, emotions and bodily sensations and (b) bilateral stimulation that is most commonly in the form of repeated eye movements. Like CBT with a trauma focus, EMDR aims to reduce subjective distress and strengthen adaptive beliefs related to the traumatic event. Unlike CBT with a trauma focus, EMDR does not involve (a) detailed descriptions of the event, (b) direct challenging of beliefs, (c) extended exposure, or (d) homework.” (p.1) (Geneva, WHO, 2013).

Many organizations, professional associations, and departments of health of many countries, the US Dept. of Defense, and the VA, all have given their "stamp of approval" to EMDR therapy. There is a ton of excellent research now, not only on trauma and PTSD, but also on the use of EMDR therapy with generalized anxiety disorder, treatment of distressful experiences that fail to meet the criteria for PTSD, dental phobia, depression, body dysmorphic disorder, chronic phantom limb pain, panic disorder with agoraphobia, obsessive-compulsive disorder, and peer verbal abuse. 

I'm a psychologist who uses EMDR therapy as my primary treatment psychotherapy and I've also personally had EMDR therapy for anxiety, panic, grief, and “small t” trauma. As a client, EMDR therapy worked extremely well and also really fast. As an EMDR therapist, and in my role as a facilitator who trains other therapists in EMDR therapy (certified by the EMDR International Assoc. and trained by the EMDR Institute) I have used EMDR successfully with panic disorders, childhood sexual/physical/emotional abuse and neglect, single incident trauma and complex/chronic PTSD, anxiety, depression, grief, body image, phobias, distressing memories, bad dreams and more...

To understand more about EMDR therapy, it's really crucial that the therapist spends enough time in one of the initial phases (Phase 2) in EMDR therapy that involves preparing for memory processing or desensitization (memory processing or desensitization - phases 3-6 - is often referred to as "EMDR" which is actually an 8-phase psychotherapy). In this phase resources are "front-loaded" so that you have a "floor" or "container" to help with processing the really hard stuff. In Phase 2 you learn a lot of great coping strategies and self-soothing techniques which you can use during EMDR processing or anytime you feel the need. You learn how to access a “Safe or Calm Place” which you can use at ANY TIME during EMDR processing (or on your own) if it feels scary, or too emotional, too intense. So if you start feeling overwhelmed or that it's too intense, you can ground yourself (with your therapist's help in session, and on your own between sessions) and feel safe enough to continue the work. In my practice, after the Phase 2 work lets us know that my patient is safe enough and able to cope with any emotion and/or physical sensation both during and between EMDR processing sessions, I often suggest we try a much less intense memory first if there is one that happened BEFORE the trauma(s). If there isn't one, then I suggest we start developmentally with the least disturbing memory and work our way "up" to the most disturbing event(s).

Grounding exercises are indispensable in everyday life, and really essential in stressful times. Anyone can use some of the techniques in Dr. Shapiro's new book "Getting Past Your Past: Take Control of Your Life with Self-Help Techniques from EMDR." Dr. Shapiro is the founder/creator of EMDR therapy but all the proceeds from the book go to two charities: the EMDR Humanitarian Assistance Program and the EMDR Research Foundation). Anyway, the book is terrific. It's an easy read, helps you understand what's "pushing" your feelings and behavior, helps you connect the dots from past experiences to current life. Also teaches readers lots of helpful techniques that can be used immediately and that are also used during EMDR therapy to calm disturbing thoughts and feelings.

One of the key assets of EMDR is that YOU, the client, are in control NOW, even though you likely were not during past events. You NEVER need re-live an experience or go into great detail, ever! You NEVER need to go through the entire memory. YOU can decide to keep the lights (or the alternating sounds and/or tactile pulsars, or the waving hand, or hand/knee tapping - all forms of bilateral stimulation that should be decided by the client for the client's comfort) going, or stop them, whichever helps titrate – measure and adjust the balance or “dose“ of the processing. During EMDR processing there are regular “breaks” and you can control when and how many but the therapist should be stopping the bilateral stimulation every 25-50 or so passes of the lights to ask you to take a deep breath and to say just a bit of what you’re noticing. The breaks help keep a “foot in the present” while you’re processing the past. Again, and I can’t say this enough, YOU ARE IN CHARGE so YOU can make the process tolerable. And having a therapist who is experienced in the EMDR techniques helps make it the gentlest and safest way to neutralize bad life experiences and build resources.

Pacing and dosing are critically important. So if you ever feel that EMDR processing is too intense then it might be time to go back over all the resources that should be used both IN session and BETWEEN sessions. Your therapist can use a variety of techniques to make painful processing less painful, like suggesting you turn the scene in your mind to black and white, lower the volume, or, erect a bullet-proof glass wall between you and the painful scene, and so forth. There are a lot of these kinds of "interventions" that ease the processing. They are called "cognitive interweaves" that your therapist can use, and that also can help bring your adult self's perspective into the work (or even an imaginary Adult Perspective). Such interweaves are based around issues of Safety, Responsibility, and Choice. So therapist questions like "are you safe now?" or "who was responsible? and "do you have more choices now?" are all very helpful in moving the processing along.

In addition to my therapy practice, I roam the web looking for EMDR therapy discussions, try to answer questions about it posted by clients/patients, and respond to the critics out there. It's not a cure-all therapy. However, it really is an extraordinary psychotherapy and its results last. In the hands of a really experienced EMDR therapist, it's the most gentle way of working through disturbing experiences.


----------



## Kizzie (Mar 26, 2014)

*SA Developed from Death by a Thousand Cuts*

Hi klmnop - I know what you mean about not having specific traumatic memories per se. There is a fair amount of research into EMDR which supports what drpjl is saying, but mostly it seems to relate to a specific traumatic event.

My SA developed in a "death by a thousand cuts" environment in my family of origin so I wouldn't know what to focus on either. I'd be interested in hearing how others have dealt with this in EMDR therapy too.

Kizzie


----------



## klmnop (Jan 12, 2013)

We tried it a bit today and I definitely had a positive experience with it, so far.  Any input is still welcome, since I've barely got a taste for it.

Thanks for your post, Kizzie. I can definitely relate. It seems worth trying, including for a situation like yours, from the little bit I've seen so far.


----------



## Kizzie (Mar 26, 2014)

So glad to hear it went well klmnop! We're you able to pick certain events to focus on? Just curious as to how your T approached things.

Kizzie


----------



## sourgrapes (Jun 24, 2013)

I just finished my 2nd therapy session, ever. The first two were talk sessions, next is EMDR, which my therapist (referred by a friend) specializes in. Scary two hour session next Saturday.

Looking forward to more thoughts from people that have done it. It sounds a bit stressful.


----------

